# sennheiser cx180 ear bud



## mohityadavx (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi!

i am having sennheiser cx180 inear earphone. They sound good and i don't wanna change them. The problem is i lost their ear bud. Can someone suggest anyplace where i could buy  these earbuds as i don't wanna throw such expensive earphone (don't wanna burn a hole in pocket).


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 18, 2011)

bump.............


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

Contact your nearest sennheiser retailer.They can probably provide you some additional ear buds as accessories.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ thanx it worked out. They give it me 4 free!!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Contact your nearest sennheiser retailer.They can probably provide you some additional ear buds as accessories.



from where??


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> from where??



sennhesier service center in gurgaon.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2011)

wow thats great...i own the same ones...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Sorry people for bumping such a old thread thing is even I lost one of my buds. Using two different sizes on different sides. And there is no Sennheiser Service centre here AFAIK.
What to do?


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

^^ Try going to the place where you bought it from.Or call them up and say.
BTW Dont All Earphones come with extra Ear buds/


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Yes. They come with extra ear buds. But guess what? Lost them too 
only have the 2 different sized buds using. 
will probably email Sennheiser and ask in a couple of days.


----------

